# Tomcat und Apache Authentifizierung koppeln



## Guest (23. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit eine Webanwendung, bei der sich Benutzer über den Tomcat-Authentifizierungsmechanismus anmelden müssen (ist über die tomcat-users.xml gesteuert). Nun kommen aber zusätzlich PHP- und statische HTML-Seiten hinzu, die ebenfalls per Passwort geschützt werden sollen. Diese Datien sollen aber nicht in die Tomcat Anwendung eingebunden werden sondern einfach im Apache bereitgestellt werden.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit hier eine gemeinsame Authentifizierungsmethode zu verwenden? Also nicht irgendeine htaccess Lösung sondern eine Methode mit der auch die Tomcat-Anwendung abgespeist werden kann.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Jan 2007)

Viel mehr als SSO (Single Sign On) wird dir nicht bleiben. Apache oder von mir aus auch PHP, ASP u.s.w. sind ja völlig losgelöst vom Tomcat.
Aber warum willste kein htaccess verwenden? Und was genau versuchst du zu bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2007)

Die Tomcat-Anwendung greift mehrfach auf die eingegebenen Benutzerdaten (über den Request) zu und reagiert auf den aktuellen Benutzer. Wenn ich auf htaccess umsteige, müsste ich diese ganzen Stellen anpassen. Ok, da müsste ich ggf. in den sauren Apfel beißen.

Aber wie könnte ich dann den Tomcat-Kontext per htaccess schützen? Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit per mod_jk?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Jan 2007)

folgendes wäre evtl. möglich:

Sämtliche Zugriffe an ein Servlet im Tomcat weiterleiten. Dieses Servlet erledigt die Authenifizierung und leitet dann zum gewünschten Inhalt weiter.


----------

